# Igloo for pygmies?



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

So I was thinking of getting a big dog igloo for my first two goats(when I get goats). I'm worried it won't be warm enough in the winter though. Do any of you have experience with these?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

never seen any complication for it and my ND kids and bucks been in them for years


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just be sure to stuff it with hay or straw. You could always put a row of straw around it only leaving the hole open. Then it would double as a climbing toy and shelter. I also like to line the bottoms of my doghouses with cardboard i fill it keeps them warmer.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

until the silly goat eats the only molded spot on the bale, feel free to ask me how I know they can be so stupid.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

My DH built our ND goats a shelter out of two heavy duty plastic pallets and some scrap wood. They fit in there great and I had to add straw last night because it got a bit nippy but otherwise it's worked really good. It's not pretty, but it was free!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Plastic calf hutches work well too. Although they're a bit pricey unless you can find them used.


----------



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

How do you get a plastic calf hutch delivered? They seem kind of big to haul.
I was thinking the igloo would do till we build a barn. How many goats fit in one though. If I wanted to keep the igloo full time then it would need to eventually hold about 5 dwarf goats.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

floodthelast said:


> How do you get a plastic calf hutch delivered? They seem kind of big to haul.
> I was thinking the igloo would do till we build a barn. How many goats fit in one though. If I wanted to keep the igloo full time then it would need to eventually hold about 5 dwarf goats.


I have bought "mini" round calf hutches........and they fit (barely) in the bed of my S-10 pickup.........on their side, with the top facing the front.....and VERY SECURELY tied down.......and then drove home well BELOW the speed limit.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

floodthelast said:


> How do you get a plastic calf hutch delivered? They seem kind of big to haul.
> I was thinking the igloo would do till we build a barn. How many goats fit in one though. If I wanted to keep the igloo full time then it would need to eventually hold about 5 dwarf goats.


We had to haul the plastic calf hutches on our horse trailer, as our truck has a canopy on it. We used one calf hutch per buck pen for an individual buck. If used for multiple goats it would be of adequate size, but an aggressive goat could block the doorway.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

igloos and doghouses are great housing for pygmies. As long as they are dry and well bedded, goats are EXTREMELY cold hardy. Be sure to keep hay out in front of them 24/7, as a full belly is what keeps them warm through cold nights.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Considering how seriously goats take their pecking order, I can't see 5 goats in an Igloo, no matter how tiny the goats are. Somebody will end up shivering outside.

IMO, you'd need at least three Igloos and I'd be more comfortable with four. I have a doghouse-type shelter inside my barn for my Nigerian Dwarfs. The shelter is easily 8' by 6' and the head goat will only share it with one other goat.

Seeing as it's spring, could you just get your barn built before next winter?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

The first post said for the first two goats that they plan on getting, which a big enough igloo that would be fine. 

Multiple goats require exponentially increasing housing space, waterer space, and feeder space. Even more so when the goats are horned. Goats are always vying for dominance. Dominant goats get the best housing, feed, water. Less dominant are always getting pushed away from the best feed, and snuggest housing. 

One igloo will not do for 5 goats. For that number I'd have at LEAST 3 of them. Truck bed caps work great, too - but I'd still have at least 2 of them for that many minis.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I always used dog houses for the pygmys. They loved them. We also had a tin building where many of them could get into too, but out on the grass, we just had dog houses.


----------



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks all, that does help with the math.
It's all in the future for me but planning a goat herd is much nicer than thinking about house shopping and house renovations.
So an igloo would work for my first two goats but we'll need a barn for the rest later on.
My husband does want to build a barn so I probably won't need calf hutches.
I've heard you build the pasture for the number of goats you intend to have eventually and not for the ones you have now. I'm trying to figure things out for owning four or five goats someday after my first doe has kids. Then we'll have a complete little herd unless I get kidding fever from all these adorable pictures you keep posting.


----------

